# Trump's Top Strategist Just Quit And Wrote This



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

The irony is delicious. You all are being played by Donald Drumpf.

One of Donald Trump's top campaign strategists, former communications director Stephanie Cegielski, has resigned from her campaign in protest of Trump's ridiculous statement that "only he can solve" the bombing in Pakistan (whatever that might mean). She has penned a devastating open letter to his supporters, explaining to us why she originally supported Trump, and how his excess and dishonesty turned her against him. She issues a stark warning to Trump supporters that the supposed "authenticity" of Trump is nothing but smoke and mirrors, a soap opera character - and that at the end of the day, Donald Trump only cares about himself. A brutal denunciation of Trump as both a candidate and a person, it might be the most complete evisceration of the orange-haired rabble-rouser yet written.

It will be interesting to see if Donald Trump's supporters will be able to dismiss this evisceration so easily. They can't cry "liberal media" or establishment bias - this comes from inside his own camp, the people who know him better than any of his supporters. It's also a significant indication that Trump's own advisers are becoming increasingly tired of his racist antics and his utter refusal to formulate any kind of substantial policy proposals. They recognize that he is utterly unprepared for the presidency and has no desire to change that.

Here in her own words.



> Even Trump's most trusted advisors didn't expect him to fare this well. Almost a year ago, recruited for my public relations and public policy expertise, I sat in Trump Tower being told that the goal was to get The Donald to poll in double digits and come in second in delegate count. That was it. The Trump camp would have been satisfied to see him polling at 12% and taking second place to a candidate who might hold 50%. His candidacy was a protest candidacy.
> 
> It pains me to say, but he is the presidential equivalent of Sanjaya on American Idol. President Trump would be President Sanjaya in terms of legitimacy and authority. And I am now taking full responsibility for helping create this monster - and reaching out directly to those voters who, like me, wanted Trump to be the real deal.
> 
> ...


http://www.xojane.com/issues/stephanie- ... n-defector


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A couple of things...

# 1... a disgruntled employee writings. SO take them with a grain of salt. Not saying it isn't true but again.... take with a grain of salt.

# 2... I think trump is trying to throw the nomination now. I have said it before. He is making more "outlandish" comments now than ever before. He is attacking canidates wives and what not. He is becoming more of a side show now than ever.

So there is my take on this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You all are being played by Donald Drumpf.


 :rollin: Most of us here don't like Trump. The only thing worse than a Trump supporter is a Hillary or Burny freeloader.


----------

